# What's your photo gear list?



## Duckysaurus (Dec 5, 2015)

Eeek, server was slow and double posted. 

If an admin/mod can delete, thanks!


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

I used to shoot Formula 1, so I picked up all of my gear with an eye on portability, but I've recently started doing a lot more portraiture, airplanes, and landscape. In the bag:

Nikon D4S
14-24mm f/2.8
24-70mm f/2.8
50mm f/1.4
70-200mm f/2.8
200mm f/2 (still en route to me from NY)
500mm f/4

I miss having a second body, but right now I'm out of space in the bag.


----------



## MindFusion FX (Sep 8, 2014)

.


----------



## MindFusion FX (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm running with all Canon..

5D Mark IV
6D
--------------
70-200 2.8L
24-70 2.8L
17-40 4L
50 1.8
40 2.8
50 2.5 Macro


----------



## MythosDreamlab (Jul 31, 2013)

MythosDreamlab said:


> Canon 5D MKII
> 8-15mm f4.0
> 14mm f2.8
> 16 -35mm f2.8 II
> ...


Same lenses, 
Upgraded to a Canon 5D MkIV 
(awesome camera!)


----------



## ManiZ (Mar 25, 2014)

5D MkIV 
24-70 2.8L II
70-200 2.8L IS II
16-35 4L IS 

Several other lenses and accessories, but above is the main gear.


----------



## starlights (Apr 13, 2010)

Shot a lot professionally with Canon (FD & EF) then two year ago I dumped all my Canon gear and moved to Fuji (still have 5DII, 5DC and 30D that I have to get rid of). Couldn't be happier. Fuji's lenses are out of this world. I don't shoot professionally much anymore - not much time from my day job. I have Fuji XT1 (yep, not upgrading just yet), 56mm 1.2, 90mm f2, 18-55, 55-200 and a lot of Canon FD manual lenses that can be used on mirrorless for special look.


----------



## 1gokart (Feb 10, 2009)

Sony A7R3 and Sony A9 Full Frame Mirrorless camera.
Sony 24-70 f/2.8 GM, 70-200 f2.8 GM, 85mm f1.4 GM, 16-35mm f/4 Zeiss, 35mm f2.8 Zeiss, 55mm f1.8 Zeiss, 70-400 f/4-5.6 GM, Sigma 14-24mm f/2.8, Rokinon 14mm f/2.8, Samyang 35mm f/1.4
DJI Mavic Pro drone, tripods, and stabilizers.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Canon 1D IV, 5D II, 5DsR, 600mm f/4.0L, 300mm f/2.8L, 70-200mm f/2.8L, 135mm f/2.0L, Zeiss 100mm Makro Planar, Canon 85mm f/1.8, Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L, Canon 50mm f/1.4, Zeiss 35mm f/1.4, Sigma 35mm f/2 (Art), Canon 14mm f/2.8, Canon 2x TC, Canon 1.4x TC, SPL Waterhousing with dome port and 70-200 port, DJI Mavic Pro... (more)

https://www.instagram.com/jon_shafer_sb/


----------

